# DoD coding Overseas



## Cymerick (Aug 15, 2013)

USAFE just awarded their new coding/training contract and wanted to offer some advice to anyone who is applying for one of these few positions.

Some questions you should ask:
1.  Are relocation expenses for airline tickets for self and all family members paid for by company, both to and return from location at end of contract?
2.  Will company pay to either move or store my household goods and vehicle while I work overseas on this contract?
3.  I have school age children.  Will the company cover the expense of enrolling them in DoD schools, if not will my salary be increased to cover the tuition?
4.  Will I have furnishings support at my location or should I expect to have to furnish my own major appliances?
5.  If no support available does the company provide any monetary support to cover initial costs (i.e. car, appliances, deposit & 1st month rent, procurring basic household goods).
6. In addition to my salary will I be given cost of living allowance?
7. In addition to my salary will I be given cost of housing allowance?
8. Is there bereveament leave, including the purchase of airline ticket, if loss of relative occurs while I'm working on location?
9.  Will I have a sponsor onsight? 

Some things you need to consider:
1.  The cost of living in the country you are relocating too.
2.  If you have extended family remaining in the states how will you stay in contact?  Will you want to go back for periodic visits (holidays, reunions, emergencies, etc)
3.  Language barrier (contractors almost always have to live off base and receive no support so communication is key).
4.  Costs of insurance.  You will need to ins to cover household goods in storage while you're gone or if goods are moved to cover them during the move.  You will also need renters ins at your location.  You will need auto ins at your location.  You will need medical ins which covers costs overseas - ensure employers medical ins offering does this.
5. Living in a foreign country with friends or family nearby for several years.

Of course all the new job basics - expectations, salary, support, etc.

Amd always remember to check employer reviews on glassdoor.com - and leave them too!


----------



## KDoerfler (Aug 19, 2013)

These are very valid questions. I am currently in Germany, so if you would like any info, please feel free to ask.  Just curious, who won the contract?  Kate


----------



## Cymerick (Sep 23, 2013)

PM'd you the info


----------



## mkm1517 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm interested in the info as well. Thanks


----------



## jmcpolin (Sep 25, 2013)

Just out of curiosity how do you find out about these jobs?


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Sep 25, 2013)

Would you mind sending me the information as well? I currently do DOD coding and would love the opportunity to go overseas.


----------



## Angelique (Sep 25, 2013)

I am also interested in receiving this information, would you please send it to me as well.  Thanks


----------



## andrachowdhury@yahoo.com (Jan 2, 2014)

Could you send me this information also, please?


----------



## classysista26@yahoo.com (Jan 28, 2014)

*Applying for DoD*

Where is the link to apply specifically for Dod? You could send the information to lrhubert1279@yahoo.com


----------



## soccerdoc33 (Mar 24, 2017)

*DoD International Coding Jobs*

I too would LOVE to code internationally!! I lived in Frankfurt am Main, Germany for four years and would love to go back! Please send the info to me as well at adrienned.harris@yahoo.com 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mcsluyter (Apr 4, 2017)

*DoD coding positions just posted*

Several onsite DoD opportunities have been posted at CodersDirect.com.

To view and apply go to the "Jobs" tab at CodersDirect.com homepage.

Mark


----------

